# Forum jargon



## RenaldoRheeder (26/6/17)

I often see "bump" in the forums. What does that mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/6/17)

Bring Up My Post = BUMP

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

Yup. When you "bump" a thread, you reply to a thread to bring the thread back up to the top of the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/17)

And "Bump" has to be the most annoying word in the vape scene... already seen the advert... why would I want to see it again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (26/6/17)

For incase someone else hasn't seen it ☺

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (26/6/17)

I agree, the word "bump" is boring

Why not rather post another picture of the item for sale from a different angle - or a close-up shot of the deck of the atty. That would add useful info to the potential buyer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> I agree, the word "bump" is boring
> 
> Why not rather post another picture of the item for sale from a different angle - or a close-up shot of the deck of the atty. That would add useful info to the potential buyer.



Maybe we can change it to "Trump"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Maybe we can change it to "Trump"?


We could. We have ads. So many ads, you won't believe it. We have tremendous ads.
But no. Just no

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Maybe we can change it to "Trump"?


Only if you have small hands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (26/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Maybe we can change it to "Trump"?


Covfefe?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/6/17)

Caveman said:


> Covfefe?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Covfefe works great in a shake and vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (26/6/17)

Bump should be changed to Price drop

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Scott (26/6/17)

hands said:


> Bump should be changed to Price drop


That would make a lot more sense! The word "bump" irritates the crap out of me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (26/6/17)

Trump


----------

